# Help me with a macro set up



## bdbroker (Jan 15, 2014)

Gents and ladies,
I've tried and experimented with a macro set-up. I placed (reverse) a 18-55 (kit lens) on a 55-300 and put it on my camera (D5100). Results were.. well.. disappointing. The view was bad, really hard to focus, too hard to be honest and the result was disappointing.  The light loss was enormous.
I've seen some awesome and sharp / clear photo's, but I can't manage to reproduce any of them.
Two lenses and experience further, I want to try it again. Currently I own: 
            - Nikon 18-55 f/3.5-5.6
            - Nikon 55-300 f/4-5.6
            - Sigma 17-50 2.8
            - Sigma 10 2.8
I can buy some reverse rings, not a problem. But what is the best / most interesting setup? Let me know! 

Cheers!


----------



## Edsport (Jan 15, 2014)

You could try using extension tubes. There are cheap ones that has no electrical contacts so you have to manual focus and you can't set the aperture so i suggest buying the ones that has electrical contacts. Check the link...

d5100 extension tube | eBay


----------



## bdbroker (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely check this out.. Thanks!

Are there other suggestions about reversing a lens or lens stacking?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 15, 2014)

Not from me. I tried it once and never again. There are just easier ways to get better results.

Make sure the tubes you get are genuine Kenkos tubes.


----------



## Nervine (Jan 16, 2014)

Before I bought tubes and a macro lens I had some fun reverse mounting an old 28mm Minolta lens. I can't quite remember exact magnification level it achieved but was good and cheap. 

Also recommend a good set of tubes I had a cheap set but I just couldn't trust them unlike kenko's which the build quality is great.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 16, 2014)

The $55 ish extension tubes with electrical contacts are just about as good as the $250 or whatever kenko tubes.  They don't FEEL nearly as nice.You won't want to sit there and stroke them lovingly and cuddle up with them at night, like the Kenko ones. But the contacts work, they hold the lens, and the rest is just cheap vs. expensive air.

I bought a set of one of like every single extension tube on the market (for... reasons), and honestly, even the $5 ones that were made out of what appeared to be a repurposed soup can with threads were plenty sturdy enough to hold any lens.

Note that Canons have a method by which you can do a "depth of field preview" and then detach the lens while doing it, and "lock" the aperture in place, so that you can control aperture even when not electrically connected. I do not know if Nikons have this same ability, if not you really do need electrical contacts ($55 and up)


----------



## Edsport (Jan 16, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> The $55 ish extension tubes with electrical contacts are just about as good as the $250 or whatever kenko tubes.  They don't FEEL nearly as nice.You won't want to sit there and stroke them lovingly and cuddle up with them at night, like the Kenko ones. But the contacts work, they hold the lens, and the rest is just cheap vs. expensive air.
> 
> I bought a set of one of like every single extension tube on the market (for... reasons), and honestly, even the $5 ones that were made out of what appeared to be a repurposed soup can with threads were plenty sturdy enough to hold any lens.
> 
> Note that Canons have a method by which you can do a "depth of field preview" and then detach the lens while doing it, and "lock" the aperture in place, so that you can control aperture even when not electrically connected. I do not know if Nikons have this same ability, if not you really do need electrical contacts ($55 and up)



I agree that you don't need to spend the high price for Kenkos. The  cheaper versions with electrical contacts would do the same job.

As for the Nikon cameras having the same ability to control the aperture using the "depth of field preview" trick, Nikon cameras don't have that ability...


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a set of Vivitar extension tubes with the electronic contacts and they work great.  I dont know how they compare to other brands, but it was an inexpensive way to try out macro photography to see if i want to invest in an actual macro lens.  
The electronic contacts in the tubes allow your camera to meter and control the aperture if your lens does not have an aperture ring.


----------

